# Mono or Fluorocarbon shock leader?



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Read an article recently and was wondering what you boys thought?


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Tried floro but had a lot of breakoffs. Went back to mono. If anybody knows how to tie that stuff and not have it break, let me know. Like the idear but can't stand to lose a big fish.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

IMO unless you are tying on for lures for spanish th fluro is not needed. For just a heaver tossing bait regular mono is th way I go an its cheaper too.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info, that’s the kind of stuff I was looking for. The article I read had me talked into giving it a try. Anyone else have any first hand experience?


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

I just started using Spiderwire. I can't believe how smooth that
stuff is, no tangles, casts far, but is a little more expensive.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeap the spiderwire and other braids are fine,but for shock,well when you get a fish in the suds,don't grab it,ya may be in need of a transfusion cause it's GOING TO CUT YOU,gaurantee..  Unless you like wearing gloves all the time...
Cdog's right the stuff is too expensive for shock. Works great as a leader for many things,especially when a fish is line shy or when abrassion to the leader comes into play such as with a spainish or bluefish. I think the reason it's breaking off on you Ken,is because it's not designed to be shock. It has less stretch and a shocker needs that especially on a "well loaded" cast,IMHO.. With reg mono such as Trilene or Ande(which are good brands for shock,IMHO)you should inspect it for nicks about everytime you reel in. If do this,you will have less breakoffs and won't loose your "fish of a lifetime",as long as you tie good knots...


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Drumdum! If you don’t mind another question (since you mentioned it) Knots! I currently use an improved Albright knot and other than its size, compared to other knots it’s preformed very well. Practically all break offs have been in the shock leader itself or at the connection to whatever I am throwing. What are your thoughts on the best shock leader knots and connecting leader to tackle? 
I have had battles with several large car hoods and conducted some testing during a couple of the battles. I was trying to see how much pressure I could apply before a failure would occur and to my surprise the knot held. I am a big fellow and at times I was applying so much pressure I would of ended up on my @$$ if something would of let loose (that’s not a pretty picture) at least not with the crowd on the point, had about thirty people standing around waiting to see what I had. 
I have been lucky to fish with some great surf fisherman and have learned a lot of good stuff, but still have much to learn!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I know ya asked DD but heres my 2 cents.

I use a Bimini when I have th time but most times I use a spider to doulbe th line an use a No name knot to connect to th doulbled line. Its quick and easy.

BTW th knot combo is small enuff that I use it on my 6500 levelwind.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Thanks Cdog! If I can scrape up enough penny roles to make the trip this weekend and if you feel like it, maybe you could give me a few pointers on knots? Like I said I have lots to learn.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

OBX Rookie, tell ya what, I'll show ya th spider/no name if ya show me th improved albright. I got lots to learn too!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Will do! Sounding like its going to get cold again this coming weekend, no fun learning knots in that stuff. When are you planning on coming and going or visa a versa.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Heading down after work on th 16th, prolly get down 10-11pm. Coming back mon th 19th at some point. Staying in Frisco so will prolly range from OI to HI but plan on spending more time around HI this time.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Same plans, have a longer ride, so unless I can get a tummy ache and cut out a little early, it will be a little later for me. Not sure on home base yet, so when I nail that down I will let you know.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

"I tie a Bimini when I have th time but most times I use a spider to usedoulbe th line an use a No name knot to connect to th doulbled line. Its quick and easy."

BTW th knot combo is small enuff that I use it on my 6500 levelwind. 
Ahhhh! good deal,Cdog,see ya learned the bimini..  
Ya fell in love with the no-name didn't ya?  

OBX Rookie you are having problems breaking that improved albright,because it is one of the stronger knots out there.. 
I like the double line connection Cdog recomended(Preferably the bimini) because it acts as a shock absorber to the smaller diameter line. I never use a levelwind.. Knots rarely get hung in these newer guides. So therefore a big knot(within reason)is no big problem. My favorite is a bimini to a uni in the double running line and a nail knot in the shocker.It's a "jam knot" like a double uni. This is a knot I have used for many yr,have yet to see it fail.. On the shock to swivel,I use a uni knot. Some folks use improved cinch,palomar,or nail.. I have found the uni to be as good or better than these connections,and for me twice as fast to tie..
I would recomend you tie other connections until you find one that suits you and most importantly is strong,and quick to tie.. 
I got all my education on knots from "planker people".... 
If you come down to Frisco with the Dawg,I'll see just how strong your improved albright really is...I love testing..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DD can put a test on knots! BTW, I'm bringing Budlight down next weekend, He says I'm stoopid for doulbling my line an prefers a bloodknot!  Lookin foward to yall meeting!


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Two good books on Knots.
"Practical Fishing Knots" By Mark Sosin & Left Kreh $12.95
"The Pocket Guide to Fishing Knots" by Peter Owen $9.95


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Blood Knot or albright. Thats the only two I can tie and have confidence in. I have seen no reason to change. Sometimes I have to tie the knot several times before I get it just right but I will take as long as it takes. It makes no sense to fish with a half a$$ tied knot. You never know when the fish of a lifetime is going to bite so what ever you tie, do it carefully and check your shocker and knots often. I don't get a chance to catch big fish often so I like everything right when I get the chance.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Spider, Noname to #50 trilene, palomar on swivel..
2ct...
Also use liquid dish soap to pull down yer knots instead of spit...


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

"Mono or Fluorocarbon shock leader?"

OBXR,

Fluoro is really just for terminal line and/or for terminally line shy fish like Specks or Snook (or in extremely clear water conditions). For shock, I have always used mono, but there are arguments for using braids - the pros-cons of which I'm workin' out for myself, including it doesn't normally break, but stuff might cut your hand off if your not carefull  

To date, I'm not (nor would I recommend) using fluoro for shock leader given expense relative to overall performance. And I'm still working on super braids and their proper applications etc, etc, etc, ... so mono me in the mean time, oh and by the way ...

... here fish this,

`bucket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Delboy said:


> *Two good books on Knots.
> "Practical Fishing Knots" By Mark Sosin & Left Kreh $12.95
> "The Pocket Guide to Fishing Knots" by Peter Owen $9.95 *


 Delboy,another good one that got me started was Bob McNally's Complete Boook of Knots.. I'm not sure what the price is but it's worth every penny,good guide to knots,IMO..
One thing is for sure though,a knot that is "seen tied" is always better than one from a diagram,IMO.. No substitute for "on the job" training....


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*might just be me but*

when i tried the flouro it seems brittle....mucho break offs


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey DD i did see that book in Borders. I think it was $20.00. It has all knots in it right, not just fishing.
I vouch for seeing it tied though. My Bimini Twist looks like a peice of cr*p and probably has about the same strength.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Flouro is just too stiff for shockers. I prefer Ande or Big Game or some other soft line.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Delboy said:


> *Hey DD i did see that book in Borders. I think it was $20.00. It has all knots in it right, not just fishing.
> I vouch for seeing it tied though. My Bimini Twist looks like a peice of cr*p and probably has about the same strength. *


 Delboy,believe me,I sat in front of the tv tieing that knot many a night before I could tie one to suit me..  I have learned a "new ending" for the bimini from a Key's tarpon guide about 7 yr ago.. I tie a uni then invert it into a nail knot at the bottom of the bimini,no loose tag ends with that nail on there..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

How do you guys like Sufix for shock leaders? I'm thinking about going with that this year instead of the usual Big Game or Ande I have been using.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Stay away from the Suffix for a shock.. it sucks.. #50lb. big game trilene.. me 2ct.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Cdog said:


> *DD can put a test on knots! BTW, I'm bringing Budlight down next weekend, He says I'm stoopid for doulbling my line an prefers a bloodknot!  Lookin foward to yall meeting!  *


He talked me into tying the blood knot from now on also!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> *He talked me into tying the blood knot from now on also!   *


 YES,that is my favorite,*easy on the hands when testing..... *


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Puppy Mullet.....*

Just wondering what exactly dont' ya like about the Suffix for shock?

That's what I've used and so far haven't had any isssues with it.


RT


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm with PM..*

Reelturner,I got a spool from F&F'S 50# tritanium.. I tied it on and it broke in the cast several times with me,not in the knot like you would expect,just broke in the middle?? The stuff seemed like it had no stretch,I went back to Trilene Biggame shock,no problem..  
PS I've heard others complain about it as well..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never used Suffix for shock, I use Ande. But I did use Suffix Superior 20# for a lil while but th line would get th slightest kink an it an snap. Switched back to BBG.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*DD*

Ok, I'm mistaken on the Suffix Tritanium, I looked in my box and I use the Suffix SUPERIOR. What do you guys and DD think of the Superior? 

RT


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

RT...I had a mate (total stranger) give me 800yrds of the #50lb. superior, I wonderd why till I tried it. The knots dont pull down pretty, and its brittle...


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Digger showed me the spider hitch a few months back and I think it is great. b4 then, I never heard of doubling the line...the spider is simple and fast, you can do it in the dark, but why do people spend the time to tie the bimini twist? Isn't the spider hitch just as good?

todd


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Spider never let me down...stick with it! I never tied a bimini and dont plan on it.. The bim is the best knot in the book, just not practical for me. as in.. pitch dark, rainin, 20 degrees, fish runnin, back at the truck tyin some fancy knot, kinda way, ya know?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I agree with both of you,a spider,triple surgeons loop,either will work "almost" as well as a bimini. Also a no name,albright,and even "the dreaded bloodknot" work.. Guess I'm oleschool,when something happens I just start wrapping. I always have two of the same rod and reel combos with me,both "locked and loaded",one screws up I got the other one to grab.. If both screw up and the fish are chewin and I'm all pumped up and in a hurry to get a bait in the water,a spider to a no name it is..


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Yep....dats what killed me this fall..

Had to git another heaver ...was having too many fits trying to get rig re-tied inna hurry ... 

My experience with the TRI + is the fact it is brittle..Great line until ya furball, then it's either time to trim a bunch or re-spool...every loop dat gits caught in furball is now much weaker than unaffected line....

Great smooth line, as long as I dont furball...

Cuspert :jawdrop:


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Shocker material Custer.. told you to use both brain cells when you post! jeeeeez


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi yall, I'm new here, just wondering whats the advantage of Suffix over Ande or BG? 
Ihaven,t tried Suffix, simply because I've had no problems with Ande, BG, or Stren.
I'm sure most have at least started with Ande, BG, or stren, why the switch to Suffix........what am I missing?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pier-legend said:


> *Hi yall, I'm new here, just wondering whats the advantage of Suffix over Ande or BG?
> Ihaven,t tried Suffix, simply because I've had no problems with Ande, BG, or Stren.
> I'm sure most have at least started with Ande, BG, or stren, why the switch to Suffix........what am I missing? *


 Wilson, you aren't really missing anything, stick to what you are using, I(rodwatcher) like the stren better'n the ande because its is softer than ande, you know yourself that ande is like a coil spring in cold weather. As for the suffix I think that was one of those fad things, I am using Suffix Tri+ right now and so far I like it..started with the Suffix Superior I got at the store at Surf City, bad stuff real brittle, on some fishing trips would have to change line two or three times. When I use up all this Suffix line I got I am going to switch back to Stren original if I can get it...This is Rodwatcher signing off on DD's computer...


----------

